# That new guy that works at SUM



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I have to be completely honest. I think the new guy that works at SeaUMarine is adorable.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing like a plug....


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

A plug? What do you mean?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL I'll tell him you said that. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> I have to be completely honest. I think the new guy that works at SeaUMarine is adorable.


*Nice person is not a profession. *

this is general expression and has nothing to do with the new guy

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

sig said:


> *Nice person is not a profession. *
> 
> this is general expression and has nothing to do with the new guy


I'm confused lol to whom is the "nice person is not a profession" being directed?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

It's Russian humour, and you are supposed to double over with laughter 

BTW do you want us to set you up on a date?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL no no it's quite alright. I don't want to complicate my shopping experience at the store.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LMFAO I think you already did. This community talks....


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I say Hook them up! hehehehe


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I"m pretty sure he's like 16 or something...

Like em young eh?

Yes russian humor is like opinions...everyone has one BUT YOUR NOT ALLOWED TO!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

50seven said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lol! "I like your wrasse.." haha


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Good clip.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

His name is Greg, he is very knowledgable when it comes to marine fish and drygoods. He also runs his own maintenance business on the side.

http://aqualuxaquatics.com/

Great if your going on vacation for a week or so and he travels from Mississauga to the Durham Region.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahhhh so you guys were talking about Greg! he's a great guy!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Was just checking out some music videos and while reading this thread and yes by coincidence I saw this on the side bar of youtube.






Got to love the random suggestions on youtube and sometimes seems like it was on cue for the moment but just a funny coincidence.


----------

